# Okuma SLV



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have a quick question regarding the Okuma SLV reel specs. First off - it looks like a good intro reel for someone new to fly fishing, especially salt water. The price point is great and it looks pretty solid. However, on Amazon, they aren't listed in weights. Instead, they are listed like spinning reels - 145/20, 170/30, etc. I want to pick up an 8/9 weight reel for reds, pompano, and whatever else is inshore around here. But, I'm not sure what line weight/yardage translates to weightage. Can anyone help me out?

Thanks,
-R.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

that does not look like it really says much about line wt. to me, it is telling you only line capacity I believe, not real clearly either, does it give the diameter of the spool that might tell you more info? If that is the reel you want the #30 looks to indicate the backing weight which would be for the heavier set up. Not sure what price point you are at, but I recently bought a Lamson Konic and love it. I had been using a Orvis Mid Arbor the Lamson beats it hands down. Maybe someone else has more to say about the reel you like.
You could pull a suppliers contact up and they should be able to clear up your Q


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Product code should be OKUSLV89


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

That's the backing capacity. The 8/9 is 150 yards of 30lb backing or 150/30. That's what happens when you have a company selling products they know nothing about. Post here how you like the reel and how it stands up to salt. Okuma makes a good reel, I have used several in fresh water for 5 wt and they worked fine. I am curious as to how they will stand up to salt water and how the drag will work with big fish.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I didn't think the arbor capacity was indicative of weight. I haven't bought it yet and I'm not sure i'm going to. What I'm really wanting (and what took me to that reel) is the price point. I want a budget fly fishing setup for saltwater to learn with and just cruise around the bay. I don't need something that'll land a 100+ lb tarpon. Suggestions are definitely welcome.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

The reel is just to hold the line and put drag on it. I have a Ross Canyon BG-5 and a Redington Rise, you want to make sure that they will stand up to the saltwater. Make sure the drag can withstand some punishment and spend your time looking into the rod. I have a St. Croix 3 piece that'll wear you out after a short time of casting. I also have an All Star 2 piece that I can cast all day. You need to see if a shop can let you try some to determine which one you like best.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know if you ever come this way, but I carry quite a few different fly rods and reels from the entry level to ridiculous. The reel I recommend the most for beginner fly fishers is the Echo Ion. They range from $79.99 to $99.99 and are IMO the best sub $200.00 reel. I have fished one for over a yr now and have purposefully neglected it. I don't rinse it, I don't put the cover on and if it goes in the water I just shake it off and dry it. It still works fine.

If you want to come over to Orange Beach, I'll take some time and we can go out back and throw a couple setups. Just let me know if you do so I make sure I'm here.

Chris


----------

